# Hello fellow Hobby Farmers



## mcginnishobbyfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry its been awhile since ive been on here but with the Hollidays and all...
Good news is finally got finished on construction of our chicken coop and run. looks great and works even better...and egg production is pretty much at a steady rate now..still missing my leghorn and aracuana eggs but hopefully will get us some for next year..

if you would like to see our little hobbyfarm Like us on Facebook
mcginnis hobby farm


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats on the coop and the steady rate of eggs!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome & Greetings from Ohio....the Buckeye state!!! 
I'm talking the "Buckeye Chicken" NOT the worthless nut!!!


----------

